# Axe-Wielding Road Rager Shot



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Found this on another site. Guy should have called 911 or drove to police station..... do not pull over. But, lol, worked out better for him than the other guy.



Axe-Wielding Road Rager Shot 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Man with ax shot to death | LOCAL NEWS | Local Breaking News from AZFAMILY.COM & KTVK 3TV - Arizona's Family


Quote:
Cottonwood Police Department

The following is a press release from the Cottonwood Police Department:
COTTONWOOD -- UPDATE: On 02-22-08 at about 11:08 am a fatal shooting occurred in the parking lot of the Safeway store, 1635 E. Cottonwood Street. The deceased person is identified as James Keith Orsini, 47, of Cottonwood. Mr. Orsini died at the scene. Next of kin have been notified.

ORIGINAL REPORT: The Cottonwood Police Department is investigating a homicide that occurred on February 22, 2008 at about 11:08 AM in the Safeway Store parking lot.

Police piecing together crime

Cottonwood, Arizona, February 22, 2008 - Today at about 1108 AM Officers of the Cottonwood Police Department responded to the parking lot of the Safeway Store, 1635 E Cottonwood Street, on the report of shots fired. They found one subject down with apparent gunshot wounds and a second subject nearby. The gunshot victim was deceased at the scene. At the time of this report he has not been positively identified. The other party involved is identified as James Sherman King, 59 years old, of Cottonwood.

Preliminary investigation revealed that the incident started on the roadway and both subjects pulled into the store parking lot. Witnesses state that the deceased subject approached Mr. King with a raised axe. They heard two shots and the man with the axe fell to the ground.

Investigations continue and further information will be available as it becomes available.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bps3040 said:


> Guy should have called 911 or drove to police station..... do not pull over.


Yup.

I'd be interested to know what led up to this. Hate to see the shooter turn out to be the instigator.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He may not of had a cell phone and was going to the store to shop. There's a lot of missing facts yet.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

This was on another site


The actual story of this incident is this.

The two men had gotten into an argument about driving. Mr. King left the scene to Safeway and purchased items. The gentlemen who was shot was waiting in the parking lot for Mr. King and approached him with an axe, swung and hit Mr. King. Mr. king is an Arizona Ranger. He stupidly left his firearm in the car while he went to the store. Lucky for him he was able to retrieve his firearm and save his own life.

I know this because my parents are Arizona rangers. it's lovely how the news doesn't report all of the incident.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bps3040 said:


> it's lovely how the news doesn't report all of the incident.


Now why on Earth would the liberal, anti-gun media actually show that guns can be used to save lives? :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I live about 40 miles from Cottonwood and do not have a Cell Phone because there is no coverage over vast portions of Northern Arizona. I don't know if there is coverage in Cottonwood proper but would not be surprised if there is not. 

Cottonwood is located in a mountain area with significant dead spots making Cell phones an unreliable form of communication.

It sounds like the Good Guy won this one and reinforces the need to remain armed.

:smt1099


----------



## BD_flag (Apr 7, 2008)

*Wtf??*



bps3040 said:


> This was on another site
> 
> The actual story of this incident is this.
> 
> ...


No charges in Safeway shooting
Shooting was 'justified' says County Attorney

By Jon Hutchinson
Staff Reporter

Saturday, April 05, 2008

Investigators say James Orsini had threatened Cottonwood's Jim King with this medieval ax. 
James King will not be charged with shooting and killing James Keith Orsini.

Orsini, 47, was shot twice in the Safeway parking lot Feb. 22 in what the Yavapai County Attorney's Office concluded was a case of "lawful self-defense."

The Yavapai County Attorney's Office's decision was delivered to the police department Thursday.

The lawyers had reviewed the case since Cottonwood police finished their investigation.

The conflict, police say, grew out of a case of "road rage," and played out in an area that was highly visible to motorists and shoppers in the south parking lot of the Safeway grocery store off State Route 89A. There were a number of eyewitnesses in the parking lot.

The drivers had been in the two left-turn lanes traveling side by side as they turned from SR 260 onto SR 89A. Sometime during that turn, Orsini's small Jeep pickup apparently bumped or brushed the larger Dodge Ram pickup driven by James King. At that point, Orsini pulled in front of the King vehicle and motioned with his arm to follow. King told police that he thought they would pull over right away, but Orsini did not do so until reaching the Safeway entrance.

The vehicles pulled into the fire lane with Orsini's Jeep in front and King's Dodge behind him.

King reportedly got out of the truck and reached for his wallet to exchange insurance information and lost his footing on the slippery pavement and fell.

That's when Orsini asked, "Do you want a piece of me?" He began to approach King. King, 59, regained his footing as Orsini approached him with what police are describing as a replica or medieval hand ax. King is reported to have warned the man to "get away." Orsini continued to be aggressive.

King reached into the truck and grabbed his .45-caliber handgun that was in a holster. As Orsini lunged at King wielding the ax above his head, he was shot in the arm and in the chest, fell to the ground and died shortly afterward.

Orsini fell just outside the driver's side door of King's truck.

The report says that Orsini was in the act of committing a dangerous aggravated assault with a deadly weapon and King shot the man to protect his own life.

Further, the Yavapai Medical Examiner's report states that Orsini had his arm raised and was leaning forward when he was shot, consistent with witness statements.

Toxicology tests found marijuana in Orsini's system at the time of the shooting.

Police spokesman Sgt. Gary Eisenga said Orsini does not have a recent record for other than a traffic offense. He was charged in 1999 with criminal damage.

James King is licensed to carry a concealed weapon, but police say the weapon was not concealed at the time.

Deadly physical force is justified according to Arizona Revised Statutes when "a reasonable person would believe that deadly physical force is immediately necessary to protect himself against the other's use or attempted use of unlawful deadly physical force."


----------

